# Relaunch: Pot rev. 2 - selfmade | Planung, Fertigung, Impressionen



## hirschi-94 (28. Juli 2012)

Lang ist es her, seit dem ich meinen ersten Pot gebaut, bzw. zum Großteil fertigen lassen habe. Damals, ja richtig vor mehr als zwei Jahren habe ich irgendwo in diesem alten *Thread* versprochen eine weiter entwickelte Version zu bauen. 
Bei diesem zweiten Projekt habe ich mir zum Ziel gesetzt zumindest die größten Schwachpunkte der ersten Revision zu beseitigen. 

Diese wären: 

bessere Kühlstruktur 
mehr Masse*
bessere Halterung 
größerer Durchmesser 
Fase am unteren Ende 
Aussparung für das Temp. Messgerät.

*mehr Masse ist leider Materialbedingt (Alu) kaum möglich, da ich diesmal leider keinen Zugriff auf Kupfer hatte. Bei der Verwendung von Dice sehe ich hier aber keine größeren Einschränkungen. 

*Planung: *

Zu jeder Planung gehört eine vernünftige Zeichnung, die ich via einem CAD Programm erstellt habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgrund dem Durchmesser von 70 mm macht die Fase am unteren Ende Sinn, da sonst störende Bauteile vom Mainboard stören könnten. 

*Fertigung:* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Loch für das Messgerät




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bohren der inneren Struktur​
*Impressionen:* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Am Ende sind drei Pots herausgekommen: zwei gleich große und ein kleiner, der eher eine Art Prototyp ist. Zur Materialeinsparung ist dieser nur halb so groß wie seine kleinen großen Brüder, verfügt aber über eine Einfüllhilfe. 

*Die Daten auf einem Blick: *

Material: Aluminium 
Höhe: 120 mm
Durchmesser: 70 mm
Gewicht: ~ 700 Gramm 

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit meinem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden - eine Steigerung zum Ersten Versuch ist denke ich auf jeden Fall zu erkennen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Jetzt bin ich auf eure Meinungen gespannt, Fragen Anregungen und Kritik sind natürlich erwünscht. *


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2012)

Sieht gut aus  Fertigungsbilder sind immer schön zu sehen


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Juli 2012)

Danke dir. Wie bekommst du es eigentlich hin, dass die Oberfläche zu hundertprozent gleichmäßig sind? Immer wenn ich den Pot in der Drehmaschine umgedreht habe ist eine kleine Unwucht entstanden, die diese Art "Ring" bildete. 
Hast du da Tipps? Oder heißt die Lösung einfach CNC? 

Oder einfach eine längere Stange nehmen und alles mehr oder weniger auf einmal machen?


----------



## der8auer (29. Juli 2012)

Du musst einfach so spannen, dass du den Pot nicht umdrehen musst  *WICHTIG!*: Der Pot ist so meist weiter herausgespannt als man dies üblicherweise machen sollte. Deshalb habe ich maximal 0,5mm zugestellt, um die Kräfte möglichst klein zu halten. Nicht, dass dir der Pot um die Ohren fliegt 


Beispiel BEAST rev1:

- Loch für Temperaturfühler bohren
- Innere Struktur bearbeiten (in dem Fall gefräst)
- Pot vorne in dem Bereich der großen Fase spannen 
- Stufe für Halterung längsplandrehen
- Fläche oben querplandrehen (evtl. Fasen andrehen)
- Oberfläche längsplandrehen bis zum Anfang der späteren Fase
- Pot umspannen
- Fase andrehen (auch hier langsam im max. 0,5mm Schritten. Auch wenn das u.U. lange dauert!)
- Kontaktfläche querplandrehen (nicht mit KSS sondern mit Öl - zur Not tuts auch mal WD40. Dadurch ist die Oberfläche deutlich besser)

Die Wahl der Wendeschneidplatten beeinflusst das Ergebnis der Oberfläche wesentlich. Ich habe mir extra Platten für die Bearbeitung von sehr weichen Materialien wie Alu und Kupfer besorgt. Diese haben eine bessere Spanabfuhr und die Oberfläche glänzt mehr.


----------



## SchnickNick (29. Juli 2012)

Eine andere Lösung für den "Ring" wäre, indem du nach Umspannen deinen Pot einfach mit einer Messuhr ausrichtest, fals ein Umspannen nicht vermeidbar ist. 

Deckel FP1 Fräsmaschine?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2012)

Wäre es nicht eine einfache Lösung, einfach das Innere zuerst zu drehen und den Pot dann einfach mit innenliegenden Backen zu spannen? (oder zumindest einen Teil des Inneren - dann kann man etwaige Abdrücke im Material hinterher nochmal wegdrehen, wenn man außen fertig ist und wieder von da spannen kann)


----------



## der8auer (29. Juli 2012)

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Lösung. Bei meinem Beispiel (BEAST Pot) ging das nur nicht auf Grund der Innenstruktur. Ansonsten geht das


----------



## steinschock (29. Juli 2012)

Oder mit Zentrierer Im Reitstoch und dann mit Spitze, wenn mann etwas weiter ausspannt.


----------



## SchnickNick (29. Juli 2012)

Fürs Überdrehen schon. Spätestens wenn du Innenausdrehst oder die Planfläche andrehst kannst du die Zentrierspitze nicht mehr verwenden oder hast ne Zentrierung in der Auflagefläche


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Juli 2012)

@Roman

Danke dir für die wirklich genaue Schilderung. Ich hatte da immer zu viel Schiss den Pot weiter rauszuspannen - als Anfänger lass ich das lieber mal. 

@ruyven_macaran

Ziemlich gute Idee, warum ist mir das nicht eingefallen? 

@SchnickNick

Du meinst Querplandrehen? Ansonsten hast du Recht, so ein Zentrierloch kommt nur bedingt gut rüber  


Ansonsten danke ich euch für die rege Beteiligung, auch wenn ich in nächster Zeit erstmal nicht die Möglichkeit haben werden wieder etwas zu basteln.


----------

